# Travailler en local sur mamp sur mon imac et mon macbook



## julie13300 (3 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour

J'ai installé wordpress sur mamp pour travailler en local aussi bien sur mon imac que sur mon MacBook Air

Le problème que je rencontre, alors que le chemin dans les paramètres de mamp du dossier wordpress est le même, lorsque je modifie mon site sur mon iMac et que je regarde sur la page de mamp tout se passe bien je vois bien ce que j'ai créé. Par contre si je me connecte avec mon MacBook Air que je vais sur mamp --> voir mon site, je n'ai rien.

J'ai mis sur les deux ordis la même base de données, mes fichiers et mes dossiers se sont bien transférés donc je ne comprends pas

J'ai fait un test pour voir si tout était bien coordonné en supprimant un fichier dans le dossier sur mon MacBook Air et je constate qu'il se retire bien sur mon iMac

Une solution ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## luc1en (4 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

ce n'est pas précisé, je préfère le demander. Le dossier où se trouve le site est-il sur un disque dur externe ou ailleurs, pour être accessible simultanément depuis les deux machines ?
Sinon, comment le MacBook Air voit-il le site stocké sur l'iMac ?

Par ailleurs, le cache du navigateur sur chaque machine est-il vidé après chaque modification ?


----------



## julie13300 (4 Septembre 2017)

Bonsoir,
Alors le dossier où se trouve le site est sur mon dossier document qui est sur iCloud, c'est pour cela que j'expliquais dans mon post précédent que si je supprime un  fichier sur un il se retire systématiquement de l'autre

Je vois le site en cliquant sur "voir mon site web" sur mamp.

Pour le cache non je ne l'avais pas fait mais je viens de le faire et c'est pareil je n'ai qu'une page blanche alors que sur l'imac je vois bien mon site


----------

